# tri tren 150



## gav FB (May 29, 2011)

Has anyone had this? I'm planning on running a tren cycle next year but am unsure on dosage with this i will be running it with test 400

Tri tren 150

Tren acetate 50mg

Tren hexahydro 50mg

Tren Enanthate 50mg

Test 400

Test Enanthate 120mg

Test cyp 120mg

Test decanoate 160mg

Was not sure whether to run

Tri tren 150 1ml ew 10 weeks

Test 400 1.5ml ew 12 weeks

Tri tren 150 2ml ew 10 weeks

Test 400 2ml ew 12 weeks

Any advice on what would be best ? Thanks


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

i personally think, if you run a tri tren with tren a, you should have a test 400 with test prop?

you see, your tri tren has three esters: short midium medium

but your test 400 has medium long-medium long

which means, in the beginning you will have high tren in the blood but probably not that high test in the blood?

can you get another test 400, like test p test e test c set? that would look more reasonable.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

You need to pin the Tren at lease x2/week mate

I'd personally do tren 1ml/every over day and test 600mg/week


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

You may be disappointed if you run 150mg of tren.

Try at least 2ml of Tren and 1.5ml of Test


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

narraboth said:


> i personally think, if you run a tri tren with tren a, you should have a test 400 with test prop?
> 
> you see, your tri tren has three esters: short midium medium
> 
> ...


No it doesnt, both reach peak levels within 24-72 hrs, in fact all steroids regardless of ester reach peak serum levels within 72 hrs.


----------



## gav FB (May 29, 2011)

So test 400 1.5ml ew 12 weeks

And tri tren 2ml ew 10 weeks would be better ?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Mars said:


> No it doesnt, both reach peak levels within 24-72 hrs, in fact all steroids regardless of ester reach peak serum levels within 72 hrs.


eh, right, but that's not related to what i said?

they will all reach peak within 2 or 3 days, but the level of their 'peaks' are different.

eg. if you inject 100mg of NPP or 100mg of deca, NPP reach peak at around 24 hr pi and deca around 48, but NPP gives a much higher peak and then fall down, whilst deca goes down slowly. (I am sure you have read that paper, can't qoute the name now)

so i think when he inject a set with tren a with a set with test e etc, and for the frequency he plans to do it, there will be a curve that: sometimes tren is higher than test, sometimes test will be higher than tren. I think it's less ideal. Or, if he uses much enough test, it might be sometimes blood tren:test ratio 1:1, and sometimes 1:2, which can be ok but still not as good as a nearly constant 1:1.5, for less sides.

Of course it's just my imagination, we will only know if one do a every-12 hrs blood test, but base on NPP/deca study i think it should be the case.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

narraboth said:


> eh, right, but that's not related to what i said?
> 
> they will all reach peak within 2 or 3 days, but the level of their 'peaks' are different.
> 
> ...


Oh ok mate, i thought the height of the peak would be relevant to the amount of mg injected, not the ester attached, i have a lot to learn.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

can tri tren not be pinned one a week, ie once one ester is gone another is kicking in keeping a constant release.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

im so glad you posted this as ive just bought the same but with dbol for the first four weeks and was wondering about the test as 800mg is a fair bit a week as ive only done 600mg p/week before.

so i think test 1.5ml ew 12 weeks And tri tren 2ml ew 10 weeks is the answer.

what ugl you go for? mines Pro C


----------



## gav FB (May 29, 2011)

Same pro Chem for both I've run 2ml test 400 before and was good strength gains and apart from been moody no sides it's just then tren im

Not sure of want to run it just right for best gains


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

gav FB said:


> So test 400 1.5ml ew 12 weeks
> 
> And tri tren 2ml ew 10 weeks would be better ?


That's pretty much what I did for my last cycle mate and got good gains. Used Pro-Chem as well. Get some caber for your prolactin levels from the tren, if you've not already.


----------

